# Problem with alsa

## txc

Somebody ai can help me? I am with gentoo, kernel version 2.6.19, trying to make the sound to function, but alsa this giving problem. I marked everything as M in kernel and configure for alsaconf. happens this:

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dme  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...
```

lspci: 

```
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
```

motherboard  Asus K8V se deluxe

----------

## NeddySeagoon

txc,

The dmesg output associated with sound would be very useful.

You have two sorts of problems but I'm not sure if one is causing the other.

----------

## txc

```
ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8237 with AD1980 at 0xc800, irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.
```

```

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers (owned by k

ernel)

snd_rawmidi: exports duplicate symbol snd_rawmidi_output_params (owned by kernel

)

snd_mpu401_uart: exports duplicate symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt (owned by ke

rnel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm: exports duplicate symbol snd_pcm_new_stream (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_ac97_write (owned by kernel)

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_power

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers (owned by k

ernel)

snd_rawmidi: exports duplicate symbol snd_rawmidi_output_params (owned by kernel

)

snd_mpu401_uart: exports duplicate symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt (owned by ke

rnel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm: exports duplicate symbol snd_pcm_new_stream (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_ac97_write (owned by kernel)

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_power

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

Adding 618492k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:618492k

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers (owned by k

ernel)

snd_rawmidi: exports duplicate symbol snd_rawmidi_output_params (owned by kernel

)

snd_mpu401_uart: exports duplicate symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt (owned by ke

rnel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm: exports duplicate symbol snd_pcm_new_stream (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_ac97_write (owned by kernel)

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_power

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: exports duplicate symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_midi_event: exports duplicate symbol snd_midi_event_new (owned by kernel

)

snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers (owned by k

ernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kerne

l)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm: exports duplicate symbol snd_pcm_new_stream (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: exports duplicate symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_midi_event: exports duplicate symbol snd_midi_event_new (owned by kernel

)

snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers (owned by k

ernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kerne

l)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm: exports duplicate symbol snd_pcm_new_stream (owned by kernel)

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: exports duplicate symbol snd_timer_open (owned by kernel)

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

txc,

It looks like you have both alsa-drivers and kernel alsa. hence the 

```
snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel) 
```

errors.

You may not have both - the kernel ALSA is preferred.

----------

## latch.r

NeddySeagoon,

I'm having a similar problem to the one txc seems to be experiencing.  I've just copied my installation onto my new ThinkPad x60s laptop, but can't get sound working.

The x60s has an intel sound chip, and the relevant output from lspci is

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

I think that I've configured the kernel correctly.  Following the example of various pieces of advice I've gleaned from these forums, I've compiled the alsa components as modules.  Following a solution that worked at some stage for somebody else, I emerged alsa-driver.  I have since read many things (including your post above) that explain that the alsa drivers are now part of the kernel, so I've done an emerge -C alsa-driver.

When I try to start alsa

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

I get the following:

```

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)            [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                                                                                                           [ ok ]

```

The accompanying dmesg output is

```

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 28 14:02:54 lepton rc-scripts: ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

```

I'm afraid that I don't understand kernel modules enough to follow all of this.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

latch.r,

Your 

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

shows that your 2.6.19 kernel still has alsa-driver installed for it. Notice the alsa-driver in the path.

Alsa, however you choose to install it is installed on a per kernel basis, not as a system wide install like other things.

First lets check a few things. Do 

```
uname -a
```

does it show the correct kernel name for the kernel you think you should be running ?

Look closely at the the date/time in the output, is that the last time you built the kernel?

If all thats OK, we have a sound basis to proceed, if not, you messed up your most recent kernel install and we need to fix that first.

Now make sure alsa-driver is gone from your current kernel. Run the following commands

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/alsa-driver  
```

rm -rf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/alsa-driver

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/alsa-driver[/code]to remove alsa-driver from the current kernel. The last command should report an error if all is well. 

```
uname -r
```

gets the name of the current kernel, try it like uname -a above if you like.

With also-driver gone, alsa may just work, try restarting it with 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

If that command fails to remove and reload the alsa modules (named snd-*) you will need to modprobe -r them manually. 

What happens now ?

----------

## latch.r

Using the command you suggested, I verified that I am running the right kernel.

I removed the alsa-driver directory as you advised.  However, I am still getting lots of "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" errors.  At least they don't have alsa-driver in the module paths any more.

Here is what I get when I try to do a /etc/init.d/alsasound restart:

```

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see d  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.19/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory

```

I can post my dmesg output if it will help, but it seems to be the same as before.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

latch.r,

Now we know we are dealing with kernel sound, which is a step forward, even if it doesn't look like it yet. 

Please post the sound related errors from dmesg - we need a self consistant data set to work with and your last post was generated while things were confused by having both kernel alsa and alsa-driver available.

----------

## latch.r

Here's my dmesg output when I try to /etc/init.d/alsasound restart:

```

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton rc-scripts: ALSA is not loaded

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

Mar 30 13:30:12 lepton snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

Mar 30 13:30:13 lepton rc-scripts: ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

latch.r

This line

```
Mar 28 14:02:53 lepton snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk 
```

tells that you have made the ALSA part of the kernel with some debugging on. You must turn that off.

```
  │ │             <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                              │ │  

  │ │             <M>   Sequencer support                                                            │ │  

  │ │             <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                                     │ │  

  │ │             <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                                │ │  

  │ │             <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                  │ │  

  │ │             [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system                        │ │  

  │ │             [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                                            │ │  

  │ │             <M>   RTC Timer support                                                            │ │  

  │ │             [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer                                         │ │  

  │ │             [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                            │ │  

  │ │             [*]   Support old ALSA API                                                         │ │  

  │ │             [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                                      │ │  

  │ │             [ ]   Verbose printk                                                               │ │  

  │ │             [ ]   Debug                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                   Generic devices  --->                                                        │ │  

  │ │                   PCI devices  --->                                                            │ │  

  │ │                   USB devices  ---> 
```

Make sure that both  Verbose printk and  Debug  are off and rebuild your kernel.

Keep an eye on the date/time in

```
uname -a
```

 too. Thats the build date and time of the running kernel, its a good indicator of incorrectly installed kernels.

----------

## latch.r

NeddySeagoon,

I've got sound working!  I followed your advice about the debugging options, but still had errors when alsa tried to load modules.  However, the explanations you have provided about what is going on lead me to suspect the very first error that came up:

```

Apr  1 13:01:16 lepton snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

```

Doing a search on the web for this error, I found a page at http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/issues-current.htm that explained a possible cause.  Looking in /etc/modules.d/ I found that my backup alsa configuration (which I'd named alsa.old) did have the option "device_mode" in it.  Deleting this file (and leaving only a newer configuration file called alsa) has fixed my problem.

Thank you very much for not only helping me towards a solution, but also for helping me learn more about how the kernel and modules work.  

Your username sounded familiar, and I remembered the other day that you helped my brother out with a problem he was having probably a year or more ago - and his problem was also trying to get sound working!  Thank you for the helpful contribution you make to the Gentoo community.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

latch.r,

You may not keep backup or old files in /etc/modules.d/ 

All the files there, regardless of their names are concatenated together to make /etc/modules.conf

Thank you for the encouragement too.

----------

